# SonicWall: SAP related ports forwarding



## qayyom (Mar 26, 2017)

Dear Experts! ( I am beginner / not qualified engineer )

I want to forward SAP related all ports in Dell SonicWall, but it's not working...

I already forwarded Port3389 for remote desktop successfully but don't know why with the same procedure I am unable to do it.

I made address objects, all ports TCP/UDP and combined in one group....then I used Wizard to complete the task.

Kindly Help !!!

Need to open ports:
8005
8443
8009
40000
1434
30000
30010
8000
8100
8080
3389 - already opened
---------------------------
when I am checking with *netstat *it's showing this result:

```
Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2014 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\Users\Administrator> netstat

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State
  TCP    127.0.0.1:5939         SAP:49262              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:30000        SAP:49369              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:30000        SAP:49568              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49262        SAP:5939               ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49264        SAP:49265              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49265        SAP:49264              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49365        SAP:49366              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49366        SAP:49365              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49367        SAP:49368              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49368        SAP:49367              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49369        SAP:30000              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49375        SAP:49376              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49376        SAP:49375              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49390        SAP:49391              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49391        SAP:49390              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49397        SAP:49398              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49398        SAP:49397              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49399        SAP:49400              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49400        SAP:49399              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49566        SAP:49567              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49567        SAP:49566              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49568        SAP:30000              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54051        SAP:54052              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54052        SAP:54051              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54361        SAP:54362              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54362        SAP:54361              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49191              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49196              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49197              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49210              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49211              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49212              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49237              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49396              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49435              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49524              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49531              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49539              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49715              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:49716              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:50908              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:1433     SAP:50909              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:3389     2.50.0.175:2799        ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:30000    SAP:49370              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:30000    SAP:49569              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:30001    SAP:49570              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49191    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49196    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49197    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49210    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49211    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49212    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49237    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49370    SAP:30000              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49396    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49435    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49524    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49531    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49539    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49569    SAP:30000              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49570    SAP:30001              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49715    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:49716    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:50908    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:50909    SAP:ms-sql-s           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.101:54054    server22610:https      ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:135              SAP:49170              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:135              SAP:49185              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:30010            SAP:54492              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:49170            SAP:epmap              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:49185            SAP:epmap              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::1]:54490            SAP:47001              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [::1]:54492            SAP:30010              ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:49169  SAP:54487              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:49169  SAP:54488              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:49169  SAP:54489              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:49169  SAP:54491              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:54487  SAP:49169              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:54488  SAP:49169              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:54489  SAP:49169              TIME_WAIT
  TCP    [fe80::30d8:2d1a:3f57:fe9a%17]:54491  SAP:49169              TIME_WAIT
PS C:\Users\Administrator> as she is recently married88
```
but online when I am trying to check (like with canyouseeme.org) ports are showing unopened.

Please help me to diagnostic steps and procedure to get out from this trouble.

Regards,


----------

